# what about this for a speaker package?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have a onkyo 5009 what about this for a speaker package use monitor audio rx6 as main fronts rx centre speaker rxw12 sub or b&w pv1d sub witch one? apex a40s as front wides apex a10s as front heights apex a10s as rear surrounds a10s as back surrounds would this work well together would the speakers create a seamless field of sound need help asap please banging head against wall


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Moved to the Home Audio Speakers forum.

I unfortunately do not have experience with either, but having read many good reviews of both speaker manufacturers, I do not think you could go wrong with either package. Hopefully, someone who has heard them will chime in. Good luck!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I am a fan of Monitor Audio and think the RX should make for a fine system. Not so sure about the Apex line, have not heard them. Also not too sure about front wides and front heights, have not heard a system that incorporated them. Don't know that it's worth the extra cost or maybe I just don't know what I'm missing.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I also can not speak for Apex speakers - However, the RX Silver speakers are some
really nice speakers. One thing to note about the sub is, that it will not have a lot 
of power below 33hz. If you really want the lower notes with more authority, then 
maybe look for subs from the likes of HSU, SVS, Outlaw Audio and Rythmik.


----------



## Appletree11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Years ago I have a full Monitor Audio RS6 package with matching center, etc. It was a great system and build quality was top end also. I think you would be very happy Im sure the new model is even better.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> I also can not speak for Apex speakers - However, the RX Silver speakers are some
> really nice speakers. One thing to note about the sub is, that it will not have a lot
> of power below 33hz. If you really want the lower notes with more authority, then
> maybe look for subs from the likes of HSU, SVS, Outlaw Audio and Rythmik.


+1


----------

